# Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne



## Perseas

Hallo allerseits

Die Bedeutung der Redewendung "etwas interessiert jemanden nicht die Bohne" ist mir schon bekannt. Ich hätte aber eine Frage zu ihrer Funktion. Zum Beispiel hier:_ Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, warum du gestern nicht im Kino warst._

Wie würde man "die Bohne" syntaktisch bestimmen? Als den zweiten Objekt -nach "mich"- des Verbs "interessiert"? (Ich nehme an, dass "die Bohne" im Akkusativ steht). Ich denke noch, dass sie sich als eine Art quantitative Angabe verhält.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## bearded

Hallo Perseas
Ich denke, Deine 'quantitative Angabe' stimmt schon. Andere werden vermutlich von einer 'Adverbialbestimmung' sprechen, denn anstatt _es interessiert/kümmert mich nicht die Bohne _könnte man ebensogut sagen _es interessiert/kümmert mich nicht im geringsten._
'Nicht die Bohne' bezeichnet sozusagen das Maß/die Menge, woran ich interessiert bin...
Eine Analogie finde ich zu anderen Wendungen, z.B. jenen mit dem Verb 'angehen': _Was _geht dich das an? Das geht dich _nichts_ (vulgär ''einen Dreck'') an. Und die 'Menge' steht wohl im Akkusativ.


----------



## Perseas

Vielen Dank, bearded. Alles, was Du geschrieben hast, ist sehr interessant. Die Analogie mit dem Verb "angehen" empfinde ich auch als hilfreich.

Ich denke aber, dass "nicht die Bohne" nicht immer im Akkusativ steht. Z.B."Mit mir ist heute _nicht die Bohne_ los". Hier soll es im Nominativ sein, da es keinen anderen Nominativ gibt.
Die Beispiele habe ich hier gefunden: nicht die Bohne – Wiktionary


----------



## Hutschi

_Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne._

Ich war unsicher und habe nach der Etymologie gesucht.

"Nicht die Bohne" – woher kommt das?


> Bei der Bohne ist es wie bei der Erbse: Sie kommt in der Regel nicht in der Einzahl in Betracht, sondern es muss schon eine Menge an Bohnen oder Erbsen sein, damit daraus ein gescheites Gericht wird. Eine einzelne Bohne oder Erbse interessiert eigentlich niemanden, außer einer einzigen Person – das ist der Erbsenzähler. Der nimmt sogar die einzelnen Erbsen wichtig, die sonst aber keinen Menschen interessieren.



Daraus folgt, dass meine Vermutung stimmt.

_Die Bohne (Subjekt) interessiert (Prädikat) mich (Objekt) nicht (Negationspartikel)._

Eindringlicher wird es umgedreht:

_... interessiert mich nicht die Bohne._

So wird es auch oft gesagt.
Da aber normalerweise ein erstes Satzglied da sein muss, wird es ergänzt.

_Es (Platzhalter) interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Durch dieses "es" wird aber "Die Bohne" nicht zum Objekt.

canoonet - Satzglieder: Subjekt

_


> *Formales Subjekt es*
> _Das __Pronomen es_ _erscheint in verschiedenen Konstruktionen als formales, d. h. weitgehend funktions- und bedeutungsloses Subjekt: ... ._
> Subjekt bei unpersönlichen Verben:
> 
> _Es regnet._
> _Es handelt sich um ein Missverständnis._



Nur folgende Formen sind idiomatisch (sofern ich keine übersehen habe):
_... interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.
Es  interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.
Das interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.

---
edit: siehe folgende Diskussion: "Nicht die Bohne" gehört zusammen und ist eine Adverbialbestimmung, wie bearded schon in #2 schrieb. Kasus von "Die Bohne" ist Akkussativ._


----------



## Perseas

Vielen Dank Hutschi.


Hutschi said:


> _Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne._
> _Das interessiert mich nicht die Bohne._


Ich vermute, "Das" ist kein Platzhalter -wie "Es"-  sondern ein normales Subjekt, wobei "die Bohne" einen weiteren Nominativ darstellt.


----------



## elroy

Für mich ist nur die Analyse „doppelter Akkusativ“ naheliegend/nachvollziehbar. Auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Fall!


----------



## Hutschi

Interessieren erfordert aber ein Subjekt.
Ich suche nach Belegen bzw Regeln.

Akkusativ ist bereits "mich".

"Das" ist tatsächlich ein "echtes" Subjekt. Ein Relativpronomen.


----------



## elroy

Perseas said:


> _Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, warum du gestern nicht im Kino warst._


_ warum du ... warst _= Subjekt
_Es_ = Platzhalter


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe etwas gefunden.
Sælde und êre - Zur Grammatik: Nicht und Verneinung im Mhdt.

Es ist eine verkappte doppelte Verneinung.

Nicht + die Bohne = nicht

Die Bohne wirkt als Verneinungspartikel, das wurde vergessen, jetzt ist "nicht die Bohne" die Verneinung in verstärkter Form, die Bohne ist nur noch eine Verstärkung für "nicht".

Also kein Subjekt mehr, ich empfinde es aber als Nominativ, will das aber nicht beschwören.

_edit: Es ist Akkussativ, siehe weitere Diskussion_


----------



## elroy

OK, aber welcher Fall ist das und warum?

Warum nicht „der Bohne“?


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frage ist hier nicht mehr wer,wem,wen, sondern wie.
Es könnte Akkusativ sein. An einer Probefrage erkenne ich es nicht.

Man könnte probeweise bilden: nicht den Wurm vs. den Wurm. Hier würde es eine Rolle spielen, und hieraus stimme ich Akkussativ zu.
Eine Regel habe ich aber nicht gefunden, nur Analogie.


----------



## Perseas

Ich vermute, das hängt vom Kontext ab.
Z.B. in "Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, warum du gestern nicht im Kino warst" eher Akkusativ, sondern in "Mit mir ist heute _nicht die Bohne_ los" mangels anderen Nominativs ... Nominativ.

Das hat mich an "nicht einmal X" erinnert:
Keiner hat gesungen, _nicht einmal_ _die eingefleischten Fans_. (die eingefleischten Fans=Nominativ)
1,6 Mrd. Menschen haben _nicht einmal Zugang_ zu elektrischer Energie (Zugang=Akkusativ).
(Die Sätze sind vom Internet).


----------



## Hutschi

Es interessiert mich nicht.=Es interessiert mich (soviel, wie) die Bohne. = nicht (Nur Beispiel, kein Idiom.)
Nicht die Bohne=überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> Ich vermute, das hängt vom Kontext an.
> Z.B. in "Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, warum du gestern nicht im Kino warst" eher Akkusativ, sondern in "Mit mir ist heute _nicht die Bohne_ los" mangels anderes Nominativs ... Nominativ.
> 
> Das hat mich an "nicht einmal X" erinnert:
> Keiner hat gesungen, _nicht einmal_ _die eingefleischten Fans_. (die eingefleischten Fans=Nominativ)
> 1,6 Mrd. Menschen haben _nicht einmal Zugang_ zu elektrischer Energie (Zugang=Akkusativ).
> (Die Sätze sind vom Internet).


Ja. Das könnte sein.


----------



## elroy

_Wir_ _sehen_ _uns_ _die_ _Tage_ _noch.
_
„Die Tage“ hat eine adverbiale Funktion und steht im Akkusativ (vgl. „Wir sehen uns jeden Tag“).

Gleiches könnte hier der Fall [sic!] sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. "Nicht die Bohne" ist adverbial und gehört zum Prädikat.

Hauch der Erleichterung: gefunden.
Mit Umweg übers Mittelalter und guter Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Nicht die Bohne" ist adverbial


Das hatte ich bereits in meiner #2 angedeutet ('Adverbialbestimmung').  Aber wenn man das Wort 'Bohne' durch das vulgäre 'Dreck' ersetzt, so ergibt sich _Es interessiert mich ein*en*/kein*en* Dreck, warum du gestern... _ ,was mMn beweist, dass im OP-Satz auch 'die Bohne' im Akkusativ steht - gemäß Perseas' und meiner Analyse (vgl. auch Elroys #6: ''Doppelakkusativ''). Hutschis #4 kann ich leider nicht zustimmen, was den OP-Satz anbelangt.
Bei anderen Wendungen (_mit mir ist heute nicht die Bohne..._) kann 'Bohne' natürlich ein Nominativ sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, danke bearded, nach so einer Wendung habe ich gesucht. Es macht den Akkussativ völlig klar.
#4 hatte ich im weiteren Verlauf auch schon negiert. (Adverbialbestimmung hatte ich ganz am Anfang noch nicht ernst genommen. Unaufmerksamkeitsblindheit, wie mit dem Gorilla, der über die Bühne geführt wird. Ich habe nach Kasus gesucht, dabei war die Art der Bestimmung wesentlich.)
PS: Ich habe in #4 eine Bemerkung eingefügt.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Es macht den Akkussativ völlig klar.


Danke, Hutschi.  Es freut mich, dass wir uns nun einig sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir können also zusammenfassen:
1. _Die Bohne_ ist Akkussativ. (Mich interressiert das nicht die Bohne.)
2. _Nicht die Bohne_ als Wortgruppe ist eine Adverbialbestimmung.
3. Es ist eine versteckte doppelte Verneinung. Quelle: Sælde und êre - Zur Grammatik: Nicht und Verneinung im Mhdt.

Zusatz: Gleiche Bedeutung als Redewendung: _Das juckt mich nicht die Bohne.

2. Zusatz: Es ist kontextabhängig:
In "Mit mir ist heute nicht die Bohne los" ist "die Bohne" Nominativ. (siehe #21)_


----------



## Perseas

Danke an alle, die zu dieser Diskussion beigetragen haben.


Hutschi said:


> Wir können also zusammenfassen:
> 1. _Die Bohne_ ist Akkussativ.
> 2. _Nicht die Bohne_ als Wortgruppe ist eine Adverbialbestimmung.
> 3. Es ist eine versteckte doppelte Verneinung. Quelle: Sælde und êre - Zur Grammatik: Nicht und Verneinung im Mhdt.


Zu 1: Wenn das generell gemeint ist und nicht nur in Bezug auf #1, können wir vielleicht hinzufügen, dass bei Wendungen wie "Mit mir ist heute _nicht die Bohne_ los" "die Bohne" Nominativ ist?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist in Bezug auf #1 gemeint, in Bezug auf die Redensart. Aber das können wir zufügen.
Ich habe es ergänzt.


----------



## Perseas

Danke schön, Hutschi! Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> 3. Es ist eine versteckte doppelte Verneinung. Quelle: Sælde und êre - Zur Grammatik: Nicht und Verneinung im Mhdt.


Das kann ich aus dem verlinkten Artikel nicht herauslesen. Es geht um die Negationspartikel ›en‹ und ›ne‹. Ein Negationspartikel ›Bohne‹ wird nicht erwähnt.


> Dann ist's wohl im Mittelhochdeutschen so, dass einfach noch ein Negationspartikel ( also hier 'en' oder 'ne')zur Verstärkung vor das Verb gesetzt wird.
> […]
> Allerdings war's sprachgeschichtlich genau anders herum. Die ursprünglichen Formen lauteten nämlich 'des enweiz ich' ('das nicht weiß ich') und 'ine mac niht' ('ich nicht mag erleiden').


(eher: 'ine mac erlîden')

Gut, weiter oben steht:





> Wenn ihr uns jetzt je nach regionaler Herkunft in herzlicher Offenheit sagt, Grammatik - bääähhh, _das interessiert uns nicht_, oder _ das juckt mich nicht die Bohne, _vielleicht sogar _des kratzt uns ka biss'l net_, dann seid ihr auf völlig ungezwungene Weise bereits beim Thema des vorliegenden Beitrags gelandet.


Aber das ist nur die Einleitung. Weiter unten wird auf die Bohne nicht eingegangen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es auch nicht als Verneinungspartikel empfunden, sondern als eine Art Verneinungsformel.
(Das interessiert mich soviel wie eine Bohne= es interessiert mich gar nicht.)
Hier sind die beiden nicht parallel.
Erst durch "nicht" am Anfang von "nicht die Bohne" entsteht die "Reihenschaltung".
Aber ohne das ergibt die Einleitung keinen Sinn.

Ich bezog mich hier, wie Du erkannt hast, auf: _Wenn ihr uns jetzt je nach regionaler Herkunft in herzlicher Offenheit sagt, Grammatik - bääähhh, ... das juckt mich nicht die Bohne ... dann seid ihr ... beim Thema ... gelandet._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe es auch nicht als Verneinungspartikel empfunden, sondern als eine Art Verneinungsformel.
> (Das interessiert mich soviel wie eine Bohne= es interessiert mich gar nicht.)
> Hier sind die beiden nicht parallel.
> Erst durch "nicht" am Anfang von "nicht die Bohne" entsteht die "Reihenschaltung".
> Aber ohne das ergibt die Einleitung keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ich bezog mich hier, wie Du erkannt hast, auf: _Wenn ihr uns jetzt je nach regionaler Herkunft in herzlicher Offenheit sagt, Grammatik - bääähhh, ... das juckt mich nicht die Bohne ... dann seid ihr ... beim Thema ... gelandet._





Hutschi said:


> sondern als eine Art Verneinungsformel.


Davon ist in dem Artikel aber nicht die Rede.


Hutschi said:


> (Das interessiert mich soviel wie eine Bohne= es interessiert mich gar nicht.)
> Hier sind die beiden nicht parallel.
> Erst durch "nicht" am Anfang von "nicht die Bohne" entsteht die "Reihenschaltung".


Aber wo soll da eine doppelte Verneinung sein? 


Hutschi said:


> Es ist eine versteckte doppelte Verneinung.






Hutschi said:


> Aber ohne das ergibt die Einleitung keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ich bezog mich hier, wie Du erkannt hast, auf: _Wenn ihr uns jetzt je nach regionaler Herkunft in herzlicher Offenheit sagt, Grammatik - bääähhh, ... das juckt mich nicht die Bohne ... dann seid ihr ... beim Thema ... gelandet._


Da stehen drei Sätze:
1. bääähhh, _das interessiert uns nicht_
2. _das juckt mich nicht die Bohne_
3. _des kratzt uns ka biss'l net_
Eine doppelte Verneinung liegt nur im dritten Satz vor. Auf die ersten beiden Sätze wird im weiteren Text nicht eingegangen. Auf den dritten auch nicht direkt, denn zu ›kein [bisschen] nicht‹ wird nichts gesagt.



Hutschi said:


> (Das interessiert mich soviel wie eine Bohne= es interessiert mich gar nicht.)


Ja, das ist doch ein interessanter Ansatz.


> _nicht die Bohne_ wert sein,
> nicht die Bohne – Wiktionary





> Herkunft:
> 
> [1] Schon im 13. Jahrhundert verwendete man das Wort _Bohne,_ um etwas Unbedeutendes zu benennen.[1] Dadurch wird die Verneinung verstärkt.[2]
> nicht die Bohne – Wiktionary


Das interessiert mich soviel wie eine Bohne. [Nominativ]
Das interessiert mich noch nicht einmal soviel wie eine Bohne.
Das interessiert mich nicht soviel wie eine Bohne. (Mit der Bedeutung: Selbst eine Bohne ist interessanter.)
Das ist nicht soviel wert wie eine Bohne. [Nominativ]
Das ist nicht (einmal) eine Bohne wert. [Akkusativ]
Aus solchen Sätzen … das heißt aus ähnlichen Sätzen in der Sprache des 13. Jh. … könnte sich mit der Zeit der Ausdruck ›nicht die Bohne‹ entwickelt haben. Wie gesagt, _könnte_; ich war nicht dabei


----------



## Hutschi

Letztlich meinte ich, dass es aus diesen Gründen eine verkappte doppelte Verneinung ist. Es ist keine im Sinne von nicht nicht (da sind wir uns einig), sondern eher eine Übertragung analog: "ka bissle net"= net ka bissle = nicht wie eine Bohne

Das letzte hat zwei Verneinungen: weniger als eine Bohne --- mehr als eine Bohne. Das zweite ergibt im Kontext keinen Sinn.

In rein grammatisch-syntaktischem Sinn ist es keine doppelte Verneinung. Da fehlt das zweite Verneinungspartikel.
Eine (versteckte) doppelte Verneinung ist es lediglich im logischen Sinn.

Ich habe den Artikel so verstanden, dass die drei besagten Sätze analog sind.

Wäre ein zusätzliches Verneinungspartikel da, wäre die Verneinung nicht "versteckt".

Heute könnte man auch sagen "Nicht mal soviel wie eine Bohne" - dann wäre es auch keine doppelte Verneinung, auch keine versteckte.

Die rein grammatische Form der Bestandteile von "die Bohne nicht" verstehe ich nicht vollständig. Deshalb habe ich auch die Quelle angegeben.
Die Herkunft ist im Prinzip klar.

Ich stamme aus einer Gegend, in der ich "normale" doppelte Verneinung noch täglich in der Sprache kennengelernt habe, meine Großmutter hat sie regelmäßig verwendet. In Schsen (Dresden) kam sie nicht mehr bewusst vor.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Letztlich meinte ich, dass es aus diesen Gründen eine verkappte doppelte Verneinung ist. Es ist keine im Sinne von nicht nicht (da sind wir uns einig), sondern eher eine Übertragung analog: "ka bissle net"= net ka bissle = nicht wie eine Bohne
> 
> Das letzte hat zwei Verneinungen: weniger als eine Bohne --- mehr als eine Bohne. Das zweite ergibt im Kontext keinen Sinn.
> 
> In rein grammatisch-syntaktischem Sinn ist es keine doppelte Verneinung. Da fehlt das zweite Verneinungspartikel.
> Eine (versteckte) doppelte Verneinung ist es lediglich im logischen Sinn.
> 
> Ich habe den Artikel so verstanden, dass die drei besagten Sätze analog sind.
> 
> Wäre ein zusätzliches Verneinungspartikel da, wäre die Verneinung nicht "versteckt".
> 
> Heute könnte man auch sagen "Nicht mal soviel wie eine Bohne" - dann wäre es auch keine doppelte Verneinung, auch keine versteckte.
> 
> Die rein grammatische Form der Bestandteile von "die Bohne nicht" verstehe ich nicht vollständig. Deshalb habe ich auch die Quelle angegeben.
> Die Herkunft ist im Prinzip klar.
> 
> Ich stamme aus einer Gegend, in der ich "normale" doppelte Verneinung noch täglich in der Sprache kennengelernt habe, meine Großmutter hat sie regelmäßig verwendet. In Schsen (Dresden) kam sie nicht mehr bewusst vor.





Hutschi said:


> Ich habe den Artikel so verstanden, dass die drei besagten Sätze analog sind.


Wie soll denn der erste analog zum dritten sein!?  Ich fasse es als Steigerung auf. Normale Verneinung im ersten Satz, intensivierte Verneinung im zweiten, doppelte Verneinung im dritten.


Hutschi said:


> verkappte doppelte Verneinung





Hutschi said:


> Wäre ein zusätzliches Verneinungspartikel da, wäre die Verneinung nicht "versteckt".


Das kommt mir alles sehr hypothetisch vor, „hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette“, ne?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das kommt mir alles sehr hypothetisch vor, „hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette“, ne?



Ich glaube, es ist genug gesagt, das Original ist im Link, Interpretationen haben wir durchgenommen. Dein Spott wird nichts klären.

Die Leser mögen sich ein Bild machen. Vielleicht irre ich mich. Ich habe ziemlich klar geschrieben, wie ich es verstehe und wenn ich überzeugt werde, schreibe ich das auch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich glaube, es ist genug gesagt, das Original ist im Link, Interpretationen haben wir durchgenommen. Dein Spott wird nichts klären.
> 
> Die Leser mögen sich ein Bild machen. Vielleicht irre ich mich. Ich habe ziemlich klar geschrieben, wie ich es verstehe und wenn ich überzeugt werde, schreibe ich das auch.





Hutschi said:


> Dein Spott wird nichts klären.


Es war nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur als lockerer Spruch, deswegen hatte ich den zwinkernden Smiley hinzugefügt. Ja, es gibt oft unterschiedliche Interpretationen; wir können uns darauf einigen, dass wir uns in diesem Fall nicht einig werden.


----------

